

Micro-projectors: the newest blow-away-your-friends device - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/27/technology/personaltech/27smart.html?ref=technology

======
tptacek
Do these things work for presentations?

~~~
zandorg
It's all to do with the res. Any video can be downsampled to 300x300, for
instance, but computer images need to fit the projector's resolution. My
projector (Epson EMP TW20) is about 800x600 and so in 1400x1050 (which it
automatically downsizes), the fonts are hard to read. In 800x600, it's perfect
for any computer image you can think of.

------
wmeredith
No thanks on that login, NYTimes.com...

~~~
jcl
You can usually just search for it on Google (assuming the submitter doesn't
change the headline...):

[http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=%22A+Pocket+Projector+to+...](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=%22A+Pocket+Projector+to+Make+Any+Surface+a+Silver+Screen%22&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=fffa6ff748389786)

